# tutorial for Sony A7R II



## RGF (Oct 17, 2015)

I have a Sony A7R II and not sure who wrote the manual and menus. 

Does any one know of good tutorial to explain how this camera works ?


----------



## bwud (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm very used to canon controls, so I used the custom key settings to replicate. The control wheel is aperture and the front dial is shutter speed, for example. I have the center button set to AF on, with focus on the shutter release disabled. C2 toggles metering mode. C1 magnifies manual focus. C4 (I think) is set to eyeAF (only works with native lenses). Down brings up AF mode (don't recall the name of the function), from which I select AF point.
And I loaded up the Fn menus with other common stuff. I basically don't have to access the menus for much of anything.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 17, 2015)

RGF said:


> I have a Sony A7R II and not sure who wrote the manual and menus.
> 
> Does any one know of good tutorial to explain how this camera works ?



With small fees, you can get very good information how to operate a7 series. A7 to A7R II features are very similar.

http://www.garyfong.com/learn

A7R II manual Focus: 
http://www.garyfong.com/learn/manual-focus-tools-mf-assist-and-peaking-levels

$12 for full lesson on A7r II:
http://www.garyfong.com/products/unleash-power-your-sony-a7rii


Off topic: Zeiss Batis 25mm works really good on a7r II. IQ is amazing


----------



## RGF (Oct 18, 2015)

thanks. $12.95 is indeed a small amount to pay to master a camera.


----------



## RGF (Oct 24, 2015)

about 1/2 way through, and the tutorial is interesting. Of course Gary is as baffled by some of the naming conventions as I am. Private for the folder holding 4K video???

A friend described the menu structure and manual as written by martians.


----------



## MickDK (Nov 4, 2015)

Take a look at this:

http://www.friedmanarchives.com/A7r2/index.htm

Bought it myself and it is very good!


----------



## RGF (Nov 5, 2015)

MickDK said:


> Take a look at this:
> 
> http://www.friedmanarchives.com/A7r2/index.htm
> 
> Bought it myself and it is very good!



I have started to read it. Lots of good information. Now to find the sections I need for landscape photography using Canon lens attached via a Metabones adapter.


----------



## bwud (Nov 5, 2015)

RGF said:


> MickDK said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look at this:
> ...



Landscapes, that's the easy part.

1) map a custom button to toggle MF on
2) map a custom button to focus magnify
3) find a landscape



I go back and forth on whether I want the display based on exposure settings. For very long exposures in low light it gets crazy bad with a ton of gain. In those situations, the rear display beats the EVF. For pretty much everything else, the EVF is better.


----------

